# Noah's Christmas Photo Shoot



## Niamhf

Noah was such a good boy for his photo shoot and posed perfectly (for a raspberry  ) - here are some of the other shots - behind the scenes if you like


----------



## deriksen

Well done, Noah! Bet he's all red in the face now from munching on his raspberry treat


----------



## Therm

aww, he's a little darling. Well done Noah!


----------



## aluz

Noah is such a sweet boy, I'm sure he will have lots of goodies this Christmas and a special present from Santa Birdie!


----------



## nuxi

Noah is so adorable! I hope he didn't chew on the Christmas decorations.


----------



## Kate C

That is so cute that Noah has his own Christmas area and decorations.


----------



## Niamhf

deriksen said:


> Well done, Noah! Bet he's all red in the face now from munching on his raspberry treat


Haha yes he made a mess but had a big bath afterwards 



Therm said:


> aww, he's a little darling. Well done Noah!


Thanks Emma 



aluz said:


> Noah is such a sweet boy, I'm sure he will have lots of goodies this Christmas and a special present from Santa Birdie!


I'm sure he will, he tries to be good - he just can't help getting over hyper and excited sometimes 



nuxi said:


> Noah is so adorable! I hope he didn't chew on the Christmas decorations.


Haha don't worry he was completely supervised 



Kate C said:


> That is so cute that Noah has his own Christmas area and decorations.


Lol I would have loved to have left it for him but it would be too dangerous. His shelf was set up purely for the photo shoot but the decorations were moved back to their display afterwards. He can still visit them but he tends not to spend much time in that area. He loves his shelf though


----------



## Jonah

What a pretty little Christmas guy Noah is....thank's for sharing...


----------



## Niamhf

Jonah said:


> What a pretty little Christmas guy Noah is....thank's for sharing...


Thanks Randy


----------



## Jedikeet

Haha! Noah's sure got the holiday spirits and he looks a little overwhelmed by all the goodies like "Hmm, which should I play with first?". The photos are just too cute!


----------



## Niamhf

Jedikeet said:


> Haha! Noah's sure got the holiday spirits and he looks a little overwhelmed by all the goodies like "Hmm, which should I play with first?". The photos are just too cute!


Thanks Nick  lol yes he had great fun helping me decorate for Christmas he loves the excitement  - especially the big juicy raspberry that was floating around overhead to get him to pose!!


----------



## Jedikeet

Niamhf said:


> Thanks Nick  lol yes he had great fun helping me decorate for Christmas he loves the excitement  - especially the big juicy raspberry that was floating around overhead to get him to pose!!


LOL, that's gonna make him look like Hannibal Lector again!:laughing:


----------



## Niamhf

Haha don't worry this time he got a feather stuck to his foot after he was finished eating so he happily took a big bath in the sink right away  Hannibal Lector wasn't resurrected for long!!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Noah,

You are such a good boy to pose so wonderfully for your Christmas Photo Shoot.

I'm glad to hear you were paid properly for your efforts with a lovely juicy raspberry. 

Merry Christmas!*


----------



## chirper

Niamhf said:


> Noah was such a good boy for his photo shoot and posed perfectly


Celebrities are always at their best in front of camera


----------



## Niamhf

FaeryBee said:


> *Noah,
> 
> You are such a good boy to pose so wonderfully for your Christmas Photo Shoot.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you were paid properly for your efforts with a lovely juicy raspberry.
> 
> Merry Christmas!*


It was very hard work indeed...we had to do several 'takes' but I think my mom and dad did a good enough job. My mom always says I'm a handsome boy anyway so I guess I'm pretty photogenic. The raspberry was delicious - although I don't know why my dad kept swirling it around overhead when I was in my photo shoot!! It was quite distracting!! 



chirper said:


> Celebrities are always at their best in front of camera


Haha yes Noah is certainly not shy of the camera


----------



## jrook

Gosh, he is a beauty... and a bit of a ham... errr.... celebrity with the photo shoot!
Thanks for the great Christmas photos!


----------



## StarlingWings

Noah, what a darling you are!

Posing so wonderfully, especially. I see you strutting amid all the tinsel and hear a million souls sigh in sheer admiration. 

Even Mallorn sends a nod! 

I'm glad your stunning resplendence and natural poise was well rewarded  

Happy Christmas, Chicken!


----------



## Niamhf

jrook said:


> Gosh, he is a beauty... and a bit of a ham... errr.... celebrity with the photo shoot!
> Thanks for the great Christmas photos!


Haha yes little Noah is a true professional. He had to inspect all the props and they had to be positioned carefully to make proper use of the lighting.  he even covers the S on his box to read Noah's tuff!! He is a tough little Tootsie 



StarlingWings said:


> Noah, what a darling you are!
> 
> Posing so wonderfully, especially. I see you strutting amid all the tinsel and hear a million souls sigh in sheer admiration.
> 
> Even Mallorn sends a nod!
> 
> I'm glad your stunning resplendence and natural poise was well rewarded
> 
> Happy Christmas, Chicken!


Oh my mom calls me Chicken too! 
Happy Christmas to you and Mallorn also 

I had a lot of fun posing for my photo shoot - I mean it was still hard work especially as I directed the whole process (no one is allowed touch anything on my shelf without running it past me first) but i enjoyed it all the same


----------



## despoinaki

I love the decorations and his curious face, he's like saying ; "what am I doing here exactly?"  Happy holidays, Noah and Niamh!!


----------



## Niamhf

despoinaki said:


> I love the decorations and his curious face, he's like saying ; "what am I doing here exactly?"  Happy holidays, Noah and Niamh!!


Haha thanks Despina  
Happy Christmas to you too


----------



## Jo Ann

*Noah's*

The more we get to see special birdies like Noah, it fills my heart with joy. Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Niamhf

Jo Ann said:


> The more we get to see special birdies like Noah, it fills my heart with joy. Blessings, Jo Ann


Thanks Jo Ann  Noah is a very special bird alright and I'm happy to say has been allowing me stroke his tiny head on several occasions over the weekend so the 40 seconds wasn't just a once off


----------

